# Audi TT Mk3 Reliability



## miterkint (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi guys,
I'm moving to Europe in the near future, and I've narrowed my pick down to a Mk3 Audi TT S-Line, 6 spd Manual, FWD. I've searched around the web and haven't really found too much data on reliability of this new TT, and just wanted some opinions. Just in case anyone isn't aware, the first model year of the Mk3 TT released in Europe was the 2015 version. What would be the smarter buy? I'll be commuting close to 100 highway miles each day, if not slightly more. the Quattro S-tronic is appealing but unless I can be convinced otherwise, I'm far more interested in a manual transmission and not having to worry about any S-tronic issuesas opposed to having slightly better handling characteristics.

2015 Audi TT S-Line 6 spd manual FWD w/ 35,000 miles: *£15,900*
2016 Audi TT S-Line 6 spd manual FWD w/ 30,000 miles: *£17,500*
Essentially what I'm asking is would going for the first year Mk3 TT to save $2,000 be completely fine, or does the age old wisdom to skip out on the first model year of a vehicle still hold true in this case? What would you guys do if you had the choice?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

View both and buy on condition. Both cars are over 5yrs old so condition is the important factor as well as options.

If you plan to map / tune car… don’t buy manual or FWD.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

"I've searched around the web and haven't really found too much data on reliability of this new TT "

Which is good, nobody ever goes on the web and says how well their car is running. They just go on the web when they have a problem.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

chelspeed said:


> "I've searched around the web and haven't really found too much data on reliability of this new TT "
> 
> Which is good, nobody ever goes on the web and says how well their car is running. They just go on the web when they have a problem.


Well yes, most people come to complain on internet, true. But I would argue that even such data is valuable. Id rather be pleasantly surpirsed how well the sound system is, interior quality or ride. Than to be surprised by some negatives: water pump, rusty rotors...

OP is on the money here, the TT mk3 8s is really a forgotten Audi model. Very few articles & reviews are being done on them. If you go online, most TT 8s content is from enthusiasts (within already small niche group that is TT owners). Go to any forum where they sort by models. TT is universally with lowest user activity. Just look at MK3 activity vs MK2 or god forbid MK1. This forum itself is a desert. 400 views on a simple question. Yet 2 replies if that... OBD forum is basically dead when it comes to TT. I have to go to A3 sub forum to ask stuff.

Reliability reports from good sources such as DEKRA do not exist....or at least I couldn't find them. 

Lets face it...very little support is given to this model. Now if you have GOLF or A3 you are good in terms of "collective user knowledge".


----------



## Kowalski (Dec 14, 2020)

As others have said buy on condition. Someone may chime in but i'm not aware of any major production changes before MY17. There are a few recalls for the early TT but these should have been done, and in the UK you can check this when you check the MOT history online.

100 miles a day I would be tempted to get the auto as the manual shifting mode in auto is really quite good for the odd occasion you want more control.


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

On the reliability front, there's little to say for two reasons,

It's a fairly niche car, so not all that many about.
They're pretty much an A3\S3 in a frock.

Apart from the cheesy thermostat housing, and the silica teabag in the expansion tank, there's really not all that much goes wrong. Anything that does, a peer at threads related to A3\S3\Golf GTi will have something close enough.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I've had my car since 2015 and so far, it only had software updates and airbag recalls needed apart from scheduled maintenance.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I've had my 65 plate TT Quattro TFSI from new since the end of December 2015.
It's been solidly reliable, but now starting to need extra maintenance.

Last oil service, they found corroded thermostat housing and rear disks that were really badly scored and corroded (despite still passing the MOT specs).

Thankfully I've been keeping the warranty going at the max level and the thermostat housing was replaced under it (would have been £950) but forked-out for the disks as I drive it "spiritedly" and don't cut corners with safety. Rear disks & pads fitted were just under £500 for the lot.

One minor thing - centre of passenger-side air vent popped out due to plastic clips snapping inside (stopped the heated seat working) and the vent centre was replaced for £95. Don't know why it failed - it was never mistreated.

I've been very happy with the TT. 
Not a bad record for the 6 years of ownership.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Seem like reliable cars. I had a 16'TT from new which had the infamous thermo leak rectified under warranty, now having an 18'TTRS - zero issues so far.


----------



## dezza59 (Mar 13, 2012)

Had my TTS 4 years now with stage 1 upgrade. Only 22000 miles from new but it's been faultless to be fair, as was my 3.2 mk. 2 before it


----------

